# genaue windows version herauskriegen



## Freak2k (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem.
Ich besitze ein originales Windows XP prof.
Doch jetzt ist die CD nichtmehr aufzufinden. Der CD Key allerdings schon.
Da habe ich mir eine Windows Xp prof ausm netz gezogen.
Nur diese erkennt meinen CD key nicht an.
Gibt es ein tool, welches einem die genaue windows version sagt, die man installiert hat?
(ich hab auf einem zweiten rechner das gleiche windows installiert)
Sollte ich meine CD nicht wiederfinden, weiss ich wenigstens welche ich brauch,..


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also du kannst eigentlich nur mit Rechklick auf den Arbeitsplatz und dann auf Eigenschaften sehen ob du Pro oder Home von Win XP hast. Dann gibt es noch den Unterschied zwischen Corporate und Normal Version. Die Unterscheiden sich darin das man die Corporate Edition nicht registrieren muss...

Bist du denn sicher das du dir die deutsche Version "besorgt" hast?


----------



## Freak2k (28. Mai 2006)

das wusste ich ja, dass es diese versionen gibt...die corporate kriegt man aber als privatanwender nicht....nur ist dies eben wegen der fehlenden aktivierung die beliebtere im inet...
ich brauch aber die normale pro version, und die is kaum zu finden...

ironie: da hat man mal nen echten CD key, aber das programm dazu nich mehr...


----------



## burnobaby (28. Mai 2006)

Kann man da nicht vieleicht auch mal mit Microsoft in Kontakt treten?

Ist vieleicht ein bischen Frech aber...  

Ansonsten frag mal in einer Fachwerkstatt nach. Die können dir vieleicht auch weiterhelfen. Wenn du ihnen den Original CD-Key zeigst, geben die dir vieleicht ne gebrannte Version...


----------



## Freak2k (28. Mai 2006)

hab ich auch überlegt,....
werd ich morgen wohl auch machen...

thx..


----------



## Peter Klein (29. Mai 2006)

Gebe in der Kommandozeile ein: winver


Da bekommste Infos über Deine Windoof Version.
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Peter


----------



## Freak2k (29. Mai 2006)

also der version string unterscheided sich in folgendem:
mein originales: build 2600.spsp_sp2_*gdr*
mein "neues": build 2600.spsp_sp2_*rtm*


----------

